# Smallest Twin Engine



## sunny91 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi: I am not sure that i will take a ride in this aircraft..

 Sunny.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

No f'ing way. Not only would I not fit, but you would HAVE to cut me up before you could stuff me in that toy.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ah its French. Now I feel better.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, it would only be the French. I would fit in it but I wouldn't go in it, I wouldn't feel safe despite the two engines.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Engine out scenario? C'mon the glide ratio must be sh!t and the phugoid wouldn't get through a half cycle. Splat.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Engine out scenario? C'mon the glide ratio must be sh!t and the phugoid wouldn't get through a half cycle. Splat.



Exactly, one of those engines is not going to keep you in the air. If one goes you go...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wonder what one of those "little" engines go for. Bet its not a "little" bit of change.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

never in a million years, French small engines with what maybe 50-75 hp?.... no way


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

50-75hp? Not a chance. I bet half that, maybe.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

i just shot that out there not very good at engines , in that case never in 2 million years!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

No offense meant. That is half the irony of the airplane. You CANT imagine those little things getting you airborne. And if they did. You can't imagine them KEEPING you airborne.


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi: Check on this link you have more info..


```
http://flight.cz/cricri/
```

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow. Suprisingly stable at slow speeds.


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 20, 2006)

This is the Cri-Cri, an ultralight amateur plane, famous in the early '90 among the European ultralight community.
I think it should be considered a nice toy rather than a commercial proposal, although there was some small 'fan club' and plans for construction are available.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I have to give it an "A" for being ingenious and showing just what
people who love to FLY will do to make it a reality...Now, will she
do a loop or snap roll? THAT would totally impress me!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Snap roll. Yep. I suspect so.


----------

